# How to recover lockbox data



## jenrandall1330 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the lockbox app on my iphone. I do the sync through icloud. I backed everything up..Went in to the apple store at the gateway mall in Saltlake City Utah. They had to replace my phone. I restored from my back up, and the lock box app was restored however, when i click into it...It will show the picture of the lock on the left side..and then and arrow on the right but has not stored any of my passwords i have entered into this app. Can my passwords and data be restored? It shows all 17 locks but no data contained in them. Please let me know. thanks.

Jen


----------



## jenrandall1330 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can anyone respond to my previous post? Anyone had this issue???


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used it. Have you tried going back to the store and asking for help?

First thought (based on similar PC products) would be that the app versions are different. And I wouldn't expect the passwords to be stored, just the data. You should have to use the passwords to access the data. Otherwise, it wouldn't be secure. 

I should also note that the data is likely keyed to the phone somehow...and now you have changed phones...thus the key is invalid.


----------



## Sseasskk (Jun 18, 2015)

When you deleted your itunes backup files by yourself. You will not recover data from itunes. There are also some methods can help recover data from the iphone itself. Just pay some money for getting some apps.
PS :The data is so important .So you should create backup to ensure data not loss.


----------

